# Merry Christmas everyone!!



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Finish this year strong and start 2013 stronger !!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you to Mr. T AND everyone else on the forum.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Merry Christmas to you to Mr. T AND everyone else on the forum.


 
Merry christmas too all!:thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all and God bless your families.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all and may your stocking be stuffed with high dollar work orders. :thumbup:


----------



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All of you!!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone here.

This morning I played Santa, finished my last roof of the season for a grinch......I say that because I know "they" won't be working today to look at the photos.....


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I am glad this thread started merry christmas and not happy holidays.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I am glad this thread started merry christmas and not happy holidays.


AS it should be


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Merry Christmas folks and Happy new year,may God bless you and yours.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy Christmas all...
Here is a link to a video we posred for everyone

http://www.facebook.com/aladayorganicfarms?ref=hl


----------

